# 2x(PC+WinXP) = Netzwerkpfad nicht gefunden



## Visual EZ++ (3. April 2002)

--------------------


----------



## NIC140903 (4. April 2002)

sicher, dass das nen wirkliches cross-over, also nen gekreuztes patchkabel is?
wenn ja, würd ich sagen das kabel is hinüber...


----------



## Visual EZ++ (4. April 2002)

--------------------


----------



## dfd1 (4. April 2002)

Ich Frag dich jetzt doch, da ich auch dieses Problem (unter 2x Win XP) habe...


----------

